# IP-Adresse herausbekommen?



## Vakilandor (9 Juli 2007)

Hallo in die Runde!

Ich benutze Zone Alarm Pro. Ich habe meine Firewall so eingestellt, dass ich mir Warnungen ersten Ranges anzeigen lasse. So bekomme ich immer mal wieder, die  Meldung, dass jemand mit IP-Adresse xy versucht hat, auf meinen Rechner zu zu greifen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit herauszufinden, wer sich hinter einer bestimmten IP-Adresse befindet?


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juli 2007)

*AW: IP-Adresse herausbekommen?*



Vakilandor schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit herauszufinden, wer sich hinter einer bestimmten IP-Adresse befindet?


http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/index.php?p=

Die IP Adresse liefert in aller Regel nur den Netzbetreiber gelegentlich 
Unternehmen.


----------



## Genesis (10 Juli 2007)

*AW: IP-Adresse herausbekommen?*



> ...dass jemand mit IP-Adresse xy versucht hat, auf meinen Rechner zu zu greifen.


Hmmm. Ein gewollter "Zugriff" auf Deinen Rechner ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. Was genau meldet die Firewall? Hast Du eine dynamische IP? Wer hatte diese zuvor?





> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit herauszufinden, wer sich hinter einer bestimmten IP-Adresse befindet?


Wozu?


----------



## johinos (10 Juli 2007)

*AW: IP-Adresse herausbekommen?*

Da steht etwas mehr darüber: http://www.pcwelt.de/start/dsl_voip/tipps_tricks/internet/27968/_  "Ihre Firewall meldet unberechtigte Zugriffsversuche auf Ihren Rechner aus dem Internet. Wie finden Sie heraus, wer hinter den Angriffen steckt?"_

Oder mehr dazu: http://tinyurl.com/2lb6c6

Frage aus http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme14/article1546069.html : _"Die firewallrelevanten FAQs hast Du sicher gelesen?"_


----------



## Djensi (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: IP-Adresse herausbekommen?*

Seitdem ich keine e-mules und e-donkeys usw. auf dem Rechner habe, will auch keiner mehr zugreifen. Da wäre man schon mal bei der Wurzel vielen Übels...


----------



## saarschwenker (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: IP-Adresse herausbekommen?*

wenn du den esel oder einen anderen client benutzt versuchen sehr viele rechner auf deinen rechner zuzugreifen...manchmal mehr als einem lieb ist.

ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, daß du keine urheberrechtlich geschützten werke runterladen willst? dann hier der tipp: lade dir peer guardian 2 von pcwelt runter (bitte möglichst nur von da runterladen, siteadvisor unter siteadvisor.com hilft die richtigen links zu finden, ist von mc afee). pg 2 blockt alle anfragen von unis, usw. die listen werden fast täglich aktualisiert.

um rauszufinden wer auf den rechner zugreifen möchte gibt es sog traceroute programme wie neotrace...allerdings wie bereits oben geschrieben wurde, kommt meist nur das übergeordnete netzwerk bei raus...also keine straße mit hausnummer oder so :scherzkeks:


----------



## forencowboy (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: IP-Adresse herausbekommen?*

Ich benutze diese Seite hier.

Ich hatte auch immer Probleme damit.
Eine genau Adrese wird nicht genannt.
Nur eine Landkarte und von wo aus man im Internet ist.



urbancowboy


----------



## forencowboy (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: IP-Adresse herausbekommen?*

Wollte noch erwähnen, dass bei mir alle IP Adressen aus Saudi Arabien, Israel, Singapur und Westküste USA kommen.

Was mich brennend interessiert; wieso nur aus diesen Ländern?
Ich habe nicht viel Ahnung von solchen Sachen.
Ich würde trotzdem sagen, dass dort die Rechner gehackt wurden und von dort aus weitr auf andere Rechner zugriefen will.

Oder klingt das eher nach einer *Neurose*?



forencowboy


----------



## Dropper (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP-Adresse herausbekommen?*

Würde mal davon ausgehen das deine Interne Firewall jeden Portscan meldet, sei er auch noch so unbedeutsam.

Ich würde das ganze eingrenzen, verfügst du über einen Firewall Router ? Dann ist eine Interne Firewall sowieso unbrauchbar.

Wenn du dir weiterhin Portscans und Zugriffsversuche ansehen willst, der Router logt alles mit 

Mach dir darüber keinen Kopf, der Angreifer wird NIEMALS ins System gelangen. Die Sache ist viel zu komplex, das der "Hacker" ausgerechnet bei dir ins System will 

Immer Router verwenden, keine executable anklicken deren du nicht 100% vertrauen kannst, und alles bleibt beim Alten


----------



## forencowboy (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: IP-Adresse herausbekommen?*

Danke für den Tipp, auch wenn ich nicht viel verstanden habe.
Aber demnächst treffe ich meinen Bruder an, der wird dann schon alles richten. 



forencowboy


----------

